# Quick Question . .



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

First-Thank you EVERYONE!! This forum has been a great discovery. It has reaffirmed our decision on a V and also lets me know I'm not alone! haha

Here are a question I have for those more experienced:

When can I expect the P.A.D.D. to ease up (Puppy ADD)? As in, when I can I expect her to actually listen to me in public like she does in our home with no distractions?? I have been so impressed with how quickly she has picked up the commands, but they go totally out the window when anything new is introduced (new person, outside, etc). Thanks!!!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is 9 months and just ran across the road despite me trying to recall him. This time I made sure he couldn't get back to me and that I had to go and get him!! This way I was able to give him a smack and a scolding!! It was all going so well and I've gone back to basics with all the training but when there are distractions he's off!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Have to agree, when Peanut is out she throws a deaf spell on me and sniffs away. I always have treats with me and when she does come back I praise and treat. Although she doesn't always come and sit with me on a recall she does always chase after me when called so never far away !!

Keep practicing !!!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

During our first puppy class the trainer said "This is like taking a kid who has never been out of his our backyard to Disney World and expecting him not to have a melt down. The more that you expose your puppy to the better equiped he will be in new situations."

It got discouraging to go out and have my pup act like a fool after being head of her class during the training session, but the more places I took her and expected her to behave the better she got.

Reba is 11 months old now and she still has brain cramps when she gets in new situations, but I just remind myself that she is still maturing and will be all the better dog for me later on.

Best of luck, just keep plugging along with consistant expectations and don't set your puppy up to fail. You will be rewarded with a great dog in the end.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It takes time for all of the training components to come together. 
In my opinion the most important thing an owner can do is to not give a command that you are not in a position to enforce. I do understand that this is not always practical, nor achievable, and sometimes the little buggers lull us into a sense of complacency, and then you're off to the races with them. This is more a self awareness. Ask yourself, "Can I enforce this command in this situation ?".

Anybody that owns a Vizsla loves to watch them run, who wouldn't? I think though that we try to let 'em off the leash too early before the come command is really established, and then we have issues. Given a choice between developing the come command or the whoa/stay I opt for the whoa/stay. I can always go to the dog if she's stopped, of course the stop part may be a fleeting moment.

Another reason that I believe causes our dogs to "blow you off", is that they know that they don't have to pay attention in a given situation, because you are. Once my dogs are reasonably consistent at the whoa, and come. I start to play "hide and seek" with them. The way this game works is that I take them to the forest and let them blow some steam off, then we just set off at a walk. When they are not paying attention, I duck behind a tree or bush and disappear on them, but I keep them in sight. It doesn't take them long before they realize that you aren't there and they'll start to look for you. They'll follow your/their backtrail in an attempt to relocate you. Once they are 1/2 way back I step out and praise them. The goal is to get them to pay attention to you. I do this a lot. I'm very lucky that my yard has some dense cover on it which allows me to start doing this at home.

As for getting them over the new stimuli distraction? It's really just a matter of time and conditioning. The more opportunities that they are exposed to, the steadier they'll become. Vizslas being Vizslas though, naturally get excited at new things. Especially people.

I can have my dog hunting under control in their first year, but I don't consider/expect them "competely steady" until about 2 years old. A pro trainer can collapse this time frame significanly. Partly due to experience, but also due to more opportunities(time) to work with the dog. Having a full time job extends the time frame because we miss the oppotunities due to job commitments.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Great advice from Gunnr, Scooby has just turned 1 and 99% of the time is geat but up until he was 7mths he was a nightmare at recall if anyone/thing was around so keep with it and i'm sure you'll get there ! As for the hide and seek game Scooby still loves it now his whole body wags when he finds me !!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to admit I was at my wits end with Kian. 
But, now he is nearing 9 months of age and he is becoming much more responsive. He's not perfect but he will look at me and 80% of the time "come" when called. He could be full on playing with another dog but as soon as I whistle for him and call his name, his ears pek up and he looks for me and runs over.

He's doing much better now but still has a way to go...there's hope for him yet ;D

And for me too. If one thing I have learned from getting our first Vizsla it's patience, you need lots of it with them. The second I get a little agitated with him, he's all over it and his demeanour escelates big time and he knows he's ticked me off.
They truly are intelligent dogs and they really are big softies.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

ha! my lili and tobi are pretty good on listening, they usually follow commands right when i give them, but lili can sometimes be a rebel, like when she's outside and we need her in for some reason she won't come inside and i have to chase her around the yard like a chicken XD, also both of them for some reason HAVE to smell the front yard grass when i open our garage door, seriously i call them but they get into like a trance O__O, then after like 20 seconds they come back


----------

